# Road Trip to Indiana



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well another road trip complete.Myself and my ever reliable sidekick Bob "Tonto" Beers made the long haul again.I now think Bob messed with the brakes on my Tahoe so I would wreck it.He said I needed a suburban because there was more room.He's right.We didn't have any room left when we were finished loading.Dan refused to ride on the roof rack so we left him home,no room.He'll get over it.Nice and warm when we keft.75 degrees.When we got there it was 41.Had a good time selling at the hotel.The hotel will have a new name next show.Renovations.The manager told us all new mattresses next.Thank you Paula.Went to eat with Bill Houk and Jeff from Motor city toyz.He stopped talking,really,to eat.The man is a little crazy.Thats why we like him.He made us eat at HOOTERS.This show had the most people I have met from Hobbytalk.I don't remember all the screen names .Honda is nuts.Zilger was there with his 2 sons.41 Willys and I talked a long time.I bored him with pictures.I bought some buildings from Randy AFXNUT.Parkland Hobbies had a swat team with them.Dennis from Bearsox was set up.Where does he get bearsox.I guess something else a bear does in the woods.Some strange people came in.They said they were looking for THE DOORS.Mike and Lois weren't the the ones they were looking for.Mike tried singing"Don't You Love Her Madly".Lois said he spent to much time at the "Last Whiskey Bar".The show had a good crowd and I thought the prices were good.Lots of selling going on.I have to thank Jeff from Motor city toyz for all the help this weekend.Biggest thanks goes to my buddy Bob Beers.I couldn't do it without him.I could talk about him,but why give him a big head.13 hours there,13 hours back.Next stop Parsippany,n.j.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for the four one one Tom. For those of us that cant travel it's always nice to get a wrap up of events.

BTW:Bearsox = Chicago...as in...

Da Bears...and da Whitesox. a coupla minor league ball clubs in the Great Lakes area.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Glad to see you made it back a-ok. Hope your back is feeling better in a couple of days. It takes a lot of dedication to travel all that way - thank you. Really enjoyed to talking to you guys - you, Bob Beers, & Jeff from MotorCityz. Best thing about the whole show is I got see my friend, Walter, for the first time in 3 years. Friends like him come around once in a lifetime. Glad to meet ya 41Willies, if you're ever looking for anything just let me know. 
Personally I'm still recuperating from the trip. 
Good show.
fordcowboy


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx for the four one one Tom. For those of us that cant travel it's always nice to get a wrap up of events.
> 
> BTW:Bearsox = Chicago...as in...
> 
> Da Bears...and da Whitesox. a coupla minor league ball clubs in the Great Lakes area.


*Ouch Bill ! Ok for the most part some of this is true but it could be worse had i been BullCub :wave:

Dennis *


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I had a great time talking to everyone at the show. 
Tom, I enjoyed the pics and our conversation. :thumbsup:
Randy, it was good seeing you again.:wave:
fordcowboy, it was nice to meet you and thanks for the offer. 
Bearsox, thanks for the info on the bodys and it was nice to meet you
Jeff (Motor City Toyz) and John ( Slot Car Johnnys ) it was cool talking with you guys again
Rick and the Parklane hobbies guys thanks for all the help.
Last but not least my friend Walter (triple 20) thanks for the breakfast before the toy show on Saturday and the com. tool you got me at the slot show Sunday. It was great to be able to hang out with you at both shows.:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Ouch Bill ! Ok for the most part some of this is true but it could be worse had i been BullCub :wave:
> 
> Dennis *


Hold yer head up proudly Dennis...at least your not Chicken Manure...

Sea Chickens and the Seattle Manures...I'm just jealous


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Gee, I wish LA still had a pro-football team. Since they don't and I grew up in north-central Indiana, Da Bears are plenty good enough for me! Remember Richard Dent and Jim McMahon in Super Bowl XX baby! 

Who knew I'd be missing so many slot car shows and races when I decided to move to CA? :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What's a slot car show?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Lone Ranger,

Glad you and Tonto made it back east okay. I watched the video I purchased from Tonto, urr-I mean Bob. Cool stuff. 

Glad to see 41 Wlliys', Speedbuggy, John, Jeff, Mike, Honda27, and dog gone it! I'm sorry Fordcowboy I didn't see you or recognize you. I would have said Hi.

I'm hoping to make the spring show. 22 March 09, isn't it? It depends on the weather. I'm hoping the snow will be done and I'm not having to plow anymore. 

I hope everyone has a great Holiday Season, and I hope to see you folks in the spring. Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> What's a slot car show?


It's essentially, somewhat similar to a Broadway show, you know, with all the gorgeous women in costume, flamboyant musical numbers, dancing, lights, flashy props, wine bars, and such stuff. Except a Slot Car Show has a lot of grizzly old dudes in faded Dale Jr t-shirts selling old and new toys mostly to other grizzly old dudes in Dale Sr t-shirts, few if any women, no music - unless slot car rap is considered a form of music, dancing in the form of collision avoidance side stepping and dodging, dim lights suited for minty car viewing, booze in the rooms on Saturday night, and lots and lots of "stuff." Like I said, similar but ever so subtly different. If you bring a boom box loaded with some sprightly show tunes you might be able to get one of the regulars to tap out a number and sing along. Well, maybe on Saturday night...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> It's essentially, somewhat similar to a Broadway show, you know, with all the gorgeous women in costume, flamboyant musical numbers, dancing, lights, flashy props, wine bars, and such stuff. Except a Slot Car Show has a lot of grizzly old dudes in faded Dale Jr t-shirts selling old and new toys mostly to other grizzly old dudes in Dale Sr t-shirts, few if any women, no music - unless slot car rap is considered a form of music, dancing in the form of collision avoidance side stepping and dodging, dim lights suited for minty car viewing, booze in the rooms on Saturday night, and lots and lots of "stuff." Like I said, similar but ever so subtly different. If you bring a boom box loaded with some sprightly show tunes you might be able to get one of the regulars to tap out a number and sing along. Well, maybe on Saturday night...


Maybe come March 09 I could do alittle singing and dancing for dollars,.....:devil:..... What the heck, if it pays for that special Tjet I want.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

fordcowboy said:


> Glad to see you made it back a-ok. Hope your back is feeling better in a couple of days. It takes a lot of dedication to travel all that way - thank you. Really enjoyed to talking to you guys - you, Bob Beers, & Jeff from MotorCityz. Best thing about the whole show is I got see my friend, Walter, for the first time in 3 years. Friends like him come around once in a lifetime. Glad to meet ya 41Willies, if you're ever looking for anything just let me know.
> Personally I'm still recuperating from the trip.
> Good show.
> fordcowboy


3 years,wow!I guess your right,time goes by fast.

You really took me by surprise when you called and said you were on the road to Indiana,it was great being able to hang with you also.

Thanks for making the trip and the kind words!

ttys


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

41-willys said:


> I had a great time talking to everyone at the show.
> Tom, I enjoyed the pics and our conversation. :thumbsup:
> Randy, it was good seeing you again.:wave:
> fordcowboy, it was nice to meet you and thanks for the offer.
> ...


Your welcome Bill.

Yes,your right,it was quite a weekend...2 shows and all,plenty to see and not enough to spend...lol
thanks for the kind words,
ttys


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Maybe come March 09 I could do alittle singing and dancing for dollars


I will bring the boom box. What's your preference ??? Maybe something from Mamma Mia! or maybe some classic Manilow or Bee Gees?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

:thumbsup:


AfxToo said:


> I will bring the boom box. What's your preference ??? Maybe something from Mamma Mia! or maybe some classic Manilow or Bee Gees?


I vote for the Bee Gees:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

hi afxtoo .i didnt see you at the motel or the show.i was with triple20 all the time.i wished i could bs with you. well have a good x-mas. lendell


----------

